# Kleber für Ufermatte



## Corny80 (13. Sep. 2013)

Hallo!

An einer Stelle an einem Steilhang im Wasser löst sich meine Ufermatte immer von dem Klebeband (Ubbink) und schwimmt auf. An allen anderen Stellen hält es. Das ist ein ca. 80cm langes Stück. Ich glaube, die Karpfen zupfen dran, und dann löst es sich vom Klebeband. 
Gibt es vielleicht einen Kleber, der sich besser dafür eignet? Innotec vielleicht? Der müsste richtig gut halten. Ich müsste dann bestimmt wieder etwas Wasser abpumpen, und die Stelle trocknen lassen. Ich habe auch etwas an Länge (im Wasser) abgeschnitten, damit ich nicht wieder soviel abpumpen muss.

VG, Corny


----------



## Corny80 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

wäre evtl. hier einer geeignet dafür? 
http://koi-discount.de/teichbau/kleber-reiniger/innotec-spezialartikel.html
wenn ja, welcher wäre am besten?


----------



## Titran (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Hallo Corny80

Kannst du an deine Ufermatte unten keine Tasche mit dem Heissluftföhn anschweisen, um diese dan mit Kieseln zu beschwehren?

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Andreas


----------



## Corny80 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

nein, das traue ich mir nicht zu.


----------



## Kolja (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Du kannst die Ufermatte auch unten umklappen und mit einem Nylonfaden befestigen (nähen) und dann diese Taschen beschweren.

Nur Mut.


----------



## meinereiner (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Ceterum censeo Ufermattinem esse delendam.

Sorry, kann da einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## lotta (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

also, 
wenn die Matte trockengelegt ist,(niedriger Wasserspiegel),
 geht es auch wunderbar, mit Silikon


----------



## Corny80 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*



lotta schrieb:


> also,
> wenn die Matte trockengelegt ist,(niedriger Wasserspiegel),
> geht es auch wunderbar, mit Silikon



soll ich diesen innotec-kleber bestellen auf der seite? der soll ja sehr gut sein.


----------



## lotta (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Klar kannst du bestellen, aber Silikon, tuts ebenso...= billiger


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*



lotta schrieb:


> Klar kannst du bestellen, aber Silikon, tuts ebenso...= billiger



Sicher . . .nur innotec klebt auch unter wasser 
Man spart sich das abpumpen.

Mandy


----------



## lotta (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

da hast du Recht Mandy,
aber ob Innotec für die Fische Schädlich ist, ist (glaube ich ) noch nicht bewiesen?


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Lotta, 
warum sollte Innotech giftiger sein als Silikon ? 
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall ! 
"normales" Silikon aus dem Baumarkt sollte man auf KEINEN Fall verwenden !
Wenn man Silikon nimmt kommt nur spezielles Aquariensilikon in Frage, da die anderen oft Fungizide enthalten !!! 

Lotta, welcher Inhaltsstoff von Innotec soll den fischgiftig sein ? 
Hast Du Dir mal Sicherheitsdatenblätter angeschaut ? 

Ich würde vor Silikon eher warnen als das zu empfehlen ! 
Was hast Du gegen Innotec ? Worauf beruht die Aussage, das es nicht bewiesen ist, das Innotec Adheasal ggf. für Fische giftig ist. 

Richtig muss es lauten: Innotech ist den meisten Silikonen vorzuziehen, da, mit Ausnahme von speziellen Aquariensilikonen die meisten handelsüblichen Produkte in Wassergefährdungsklasse I eingestuft sind. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Micha61 (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Hallo,

den hier, hab ich genommen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Super-Strong...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item19dc1bb0e6


LG Micha


----------



## lotta (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Hallo Wuzzel...
SORRY
Ich habe nichts gegen Innotec,
sagte auch nur "ich glaube etc...
da musst du nicht gleich so dolle
Ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, sollte heißen, wie lange es auslüften muss, bevor es ...
egal veriss es und 
vielleicht nimmt ein Admin ja die von mir geschriebenen "Silikon Beiträge" besser raus.


----------



## andreas w. (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Mahlzeit, 

also die Idee mit dem Silikon (auch Schwimmbad - oder Aquariumsilikon) würde ich schnell verwerfen. Abgesehen von den Inhaltsstoffen,von denen ich zwar glaube, daß sie nach einhalten der Ablüftzeit fürs Silikon raus sind, wird das Silikon unter Dauerfeuchte draussen *niemals* so lange halten wie ein für sowas vorgesehener Kleber ( von dem auch ich kein Fan bin).

Besteht nicht einfach die Möglichkeit, die Matte oben und unten mit Steinen zu beschweren (wie schongeschrieben wurde), sodaß überhaupt keine Chemie verwendet werden muß? Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Fan von irgendwelchen Klebern im Wasser, also suche ich Alternativen.


Versuch macht kluch, und wenn´s geht - los. Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

[OT]@lotta
Wenn ich die Keule raushole sieht das aber deutlich anders aus. 
Nur weil jemand ein sachlich falsches Posting richtig stellt hat das nichts mit Keule schwingen zu tun. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, das es hier im Forum eher um Erfahrungen Wissen und Beobachtungen gehen sollte als um Diskussionen um den "Glauben". Für "Glaubenfragen" ist dann doch eher Vatikanforum oder ähnliches zuständig  
Die Qualität der Informationen hier im Forum könnte man dadurch jedenfalls steigern. 
[/OT]

So... nun nochmal zum Thema: Innotech Adheasal wird seit Jahren und mit großem Erfolg im Teichbau eingesetzt. Es wird in Teichen mit teilweise immens teuren Fischen genau so eingesetzt, wie in Teichen, die mit den sehr sensiblen Stören besetzt sind. 
Sogar in der Riffaquaristik und im Aquarienbau. 
Auch im Poolbau wird es problemlos verwendet. 
Viele Leute, auch hier im Forum, haben damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Vielleicht mag es irgendwo oder irgendwann damit Probleme gegeben haben, dann wäre eine Quellenangabe mit den genauen Umständen und den genauen Problemen sehr hilfreich. 
Ich habe trotz intensiver Recherche und jahrelangem Lesen von Postings in Teichforen nirgends etwas negatives darüber gelesen.

Wenig hilfreich ist es hier sich aus dem Bauch heraus über ein bewährtes Produkt kritisch zu äußern.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

habe jetzt den innotec bestellt.  zweiter von oben hier:
http://koi-discount.de/teichbau/kleb...alartikel.html

muss ich dafür wirklich nicht abpumpen? einfach den kleber unter wasser unter die ufermatte streichen? oder lieber an die folie?
kann mir vorstellen, dass es schon besser ist, wenn ich vorher abpumpe.


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

der link hier geht besser: http://koi-discount.de/teichbau/kleber-reiniger/innotec-spezialartikel.html


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Hallo Corny, der klebt auch unter Wasser, ich würde aber trotzdem abpumpen, weil Du dann die Klebestelle sicher besser reinigen kannst. Unter Wasser zu kleben ist bei den derzeitigen Wasertemperaturen sicher auch kein wirkliches Vergnügen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Olli.P (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Hi,

wie Wuzzel schon sagte, abpumpen ist besser! 

Auf der Ufermatte ist die Feuchtigkeit eher zweitrangig, da diese Vernadelt ist. Aber auf der Folie selbst, ist es besser sie im Trockenen zu reinigen, da die Verklebung dann auf jeden Fall Dauerhaft erfolgt. Denn unter Wasser sollte doch schon eine gewisse Zeit Druck auf die Klebestelle erfolgen, da ansonsten doch wieder das Wasser das Innotec unterkriechen kann. Haben wir schon selbst erlebt.............


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

ok, also pumpe ich ab und reinige und trockne die folie etwas mit einem tuch. dann den kleber auf die matte machen oder auf die folie? matte,oder?
und wie lange sollte ich warten, bis ich wieder nachfülle?


----------



## Olli.P (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Hi,

wenn dann trag den "Kleber" auf die saubere Folie auf, dann ist auch gewährleistet das du die richtige Stelle triffst. 

Das alles würde ich dann gegen Abend/nach Feierabend machen und dann am nächsten Tag wieder auffüllen. So hat der Kleber dann schon ein bisschen Zeit an zu trocknen. :smoki


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

ok, so werde ich es machen.


----------



## Doc (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Meine Güte, dass ist aber auch immer kompliziert alles 

Corny, mach doch einfach mal


----------



## Corny80 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

die innotec-tube ist ja steinhart. wie soll man denn da was rausdrücken???? 
ich wollte das jetzt kleben, aber wie? erhitzen oder was?? :?


----------



## Corny80 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

hab bei denen angerufen, brauch ne silikonspritze. na klasse!


----------



## Micha61 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*



Corny80 schrieb:


> hab bei denen angerufen, brauch ne silikonspritze. na klasse!



 


LG Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

Hallo Corny, 

ja klar, aber die gehört doch eigentlich eh in jeden gut sortierten Werkzeugkeller  
Geb lieber nen Euro mehr aus , die ganz billigen Teile taugen nicht wirklich und die etwas teureren hast Du Jahrzehnte  

Gruß 
Wuzzzel


----------



## Corny80 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kleber für Ufermatte*

hab mir eine auspress-pistole geholt für 4,99€. hab die stelle jetzt geklebt, morgen fülle ich nach. schaun mer mal...


----------

